# R. Fantastica " Varadero "



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Dendroboarders,

Here are my brand new R. Fantastica " Varadero " that I got from UE.

Enjoy!
Jared


----------



## bsnile23 (Jul 28, 2012)

The fourth frog is sweet. Love the markings. 


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, stunning! Looks like their heads were dipped in golden sunshine. Amazing. Thanks for sharing.



jruffing46 said:


> Hey Dendroboarders,
> 
> Here are my brand new R. Fantastica " Varadero " that I got from UE.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Great looking frogs Jared. Will be on my short list in a few years for sure.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Decent....


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice pictures, Jared!

Here are a few pictures from the group of 5 that we picked up this morning:


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

who's adding me to their wait list?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new additions! I think it's the coolest thing that these are finally available for legal purchase within the US. Not that the US needs any more frogs that we all just 'have' to have.

However, I HAVE to have those.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw them in person last year and I guarantee they are more gorgeous than in picture! Nice addition, congrats!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Really, realllllly nice looking frogs. Congrats!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I purchased two of these as well. I requested a pair, and I'm fairly confident that's what I got. Very nice looking frogs. They're like benedicta, but benedicta's heads are a more matte red whereas these have a very metallic orange coloration. 

Suspected male



















Suspected female


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like a nice healthy BM there Spaff....


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Stunning frogs Jared. Thanks for sharing and best of luck with them.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

These are awesome guys. The bright orange is crazy. Best of luck with them...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A through the glass shot of one of mine, it's as close as I can get without a dive into the litter.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

They r pretty skittish.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

very cool, I am super jealous


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

sweet frogs


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

Very cool frogs !


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Another pic


----------

